# More Is Not Better



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

From Dogs Naturally Magazine , cross post and send to your vet if you wish. From Dr. Schultz. 

More is not Better
When it comes to immunity and duration of immunity for vaccines, there is one clear expert. Dr. Ronald D. Schultz is one
of perhaps three or four researchers doing challenge studies on veterinary vaccines – and he has been doing these studies for
40 years.
It is Dr. Schultz’s work that prompted the AAHA and AVMA to reevaluate vaccine schedules. In 2003, The American Animal
Hospital Association Canine Vaccine Taskforce warned vets in JAAHA (39 March/April 2003) that “Misunderstanding, misinformation and the conservative nature of our profession have largely slowed adoption of protocols advocating decreased
frequency of vaccination; Immunological memory provides durations of immunity for core infectious diseases that far exceed
the traditional recommendations for annual vaccination.”
“This is supported by a growing body of veterinary information as well-developed epidemiological vigilance in human medicine
that indicates immunity induced by vaccination is extremely long lasting and, in most cases, lifelong.”
“The recommendation for annual re-vaccination is a practice that was officially started in 1978.” says Dr. Schultz. 

“This recommendation
was made without any scientific validation of the need to booster immunity so frequently. In fact the presence
of good humoral antibody levels blocks the anamnestic response to vaccine boosters just as maternal antibody blocks the
response in some young animals.”
He adds: “The patient receives no benefit and may be placed at serious risk when an unnecessary vaccine is given. Few or
no scientific studies have demonstrated a need for cats or dogs to be revaccinated. Annual vaccination for diseases caused
by CDV, CPV2, FPLP and FeLV has not been shown to provide a level of immunity any different from the immunity in an
animal vaccinated and immunized at an early age and challenged years later. We have found that annual revaccination with
the vaccines that provide long-term immunity provides no demonstrable benefit.”

Duration of Immunity
Below is the result of duration of immunity testing on over 1,000 dogs (Schultz, R.D. Current and Future Canine and feline
vaccination programs. Vet Med 3: No. 3, 233-254, 1998). Both challenge (exposure to the real virus) and serology (antibody
titer results) are shown below:
Minimum Duration of Immunity for Canine Core Vaccines
Vaccine Minimum Duration of Immunity Methods Used to Determine Immunity
Canine Distemper Virus (CDV) 5 yrs / 15 yrs challenge / serology
Canine Adenovirus-2 (CAV-2) 7 yrs / 9 yrs challenge-CAV-1 / serology
Canine Parvovirus-2 (CAV-2) 7 yrs challenge / serology
It is important to note that this is the MINIMUM duration of immunity. These ceilings reflect not the duration of immunity,
rather the duration of the studies. Dr. Schultz explains “It is important to understand that these are minimum DOI’s and
longer studies have not been done with certain of the above products. It is possible that some or all of these products will
provide lifelong immunity.”
Dr. Schultz has seen these results repeated over the years. In 2010, he published the following results below with newer generation,
recombinant vaccines (R. D. Schultz, B. Thiel, E. Mukhtar, P. Sharp and L. J. Larson. Age and Long-term Protective
Immunity in Dogs and Cats. J. Comp. Path. 2010, Vol. 142, S102eS108).
R. D. Schultz, B. Thiel, E. Mukhtar, P. Sharp and L. J. Larson.. It is important to note that not only did the vaccines provide
protection for a minimum of 4 to 5 years, it did so in 100% of the dogs tested.

Vaccine Dangers
Why is it important to understand Dr. Schultz’s work? Because vaccines can create very real health problems in dogs. 

It is
important that vaccines are only given when necessary because every vaccine has the potential to kill the patient or 

create
debilitating chronic diseases including cancer and allergies.
Below is a list of potential adverse vaccine reactions, according to Dr. Schultz:
Common Reactions
• Lethargy
• Hair loss, hair color change at injection
Site
• Fever
• Soreness
• Stiffness
• Refusal to eat
• Conjunctivitis
• Sneezing
• Oral ulcers
Moderate Reactions
• Immunosupression
• Behavioral changes
• Vitiligo
• Weight loss (Cachexia)
• Reduced milk production
• Lameness
• Granulomas/Abscesses
• Hives
• Facial edema
• Atopy
• Respiratory disease
• Allergic uveitis (Blue Eye)
Severe Reactions
• Vaccine injection site sarcomas
• Anaphylaxis
• Arthritis, polyarthritis
• HOD hypertrophy osteodystrophy
• Autoimmune Hemolytic Anemia
• Immune Mediated Thrombocytopenia
(IMTP)
• Hemolytic disease of the newborn
(Neonatal Isoerythrolysis)
• Thyroiditis
• Glomerulonephritis
• Disease or enhanced disease which
with the vaccine was designed to
prevent
• Myocarditis
• Post vaccinal encephalitis or polyneuritis
• Seizures
• Abortion, congenital anomalies,
embryonic/fetal death, failure to
conceive

Summary
Dr. Schultz summarizes his 40 years of research with the following:
“Only one dose of the modified-live canine ‘core’ vaccine (against CDV, CAV-2 and CPV-2) or modified-live feline ‘core’
vaccine (against FPV, FCV and FHV), when administered at 16 weeks or older, will provide long lasting (many years to a
lifetime) immunity in a very high percentage of animals.”
We understand vets are frightened because they have seen animals die and suffer from preventable disease. Vaccine induced
diseases are also deadly and they are also preventable. Our companion animals rely on vets to make the right decisions when
it comes to vaccines. We are begging vets to stand up and take notice: our pets’ lives depend on it.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

That's the protocol we've been following for our own dogs. One shot at 16 weeks. Our oldest we've done this for, still titer full at 8 years old. Our old school vet is amazed.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah Tom , vets need to know this , part one, and implement working towards eliminating unnecessary vacs. Same with rabies.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Too bad the titers are so much more expensive than the shots.
I have titers done for my dogs, but the added expense might prevent some people from doing this.
I wish they could develop a less expensive titer process. It would be so much better for the dogs (cats too).


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

,I hear ya. I have my own view on these too. but I won't share it because it is a personal choice.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

My vet warned that the test for titers was more expensive than the vaccine so why not? I told him why not and he doesn't argue with me anymore! That is a great article, Dave. Thanks!


----------



## PJL1067 (Nov 9, 2012)

*Unnecessary Vaccines*

Great timing on the article. We are the proud owner of a 15 week old Havanese named Bella. Our Vet, who I really have no experience with, wants to administer the Lepto and Lyme vaccines. I am very hesitant to pull the trigger as I am not sure that they are necessary, not to mention the side effects! I live in Long Island New York.

I have read some disturbing articles about these vaccines and the effects on pets, especially toy breeds. In addition, they say that these vaccines will not guarantee that they don't contract these diseases.....can anyone provide some guidance on these non core vaccines?

Please help!

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

PJL1067 said:


> Great timing on the article. We are the proud owner of a 15 week old Havanese named Bella. Our Vet, who I really have no experience with, wants to administer the Lepto and Lyme vaccines. I am very hesitant to pull the trigger as I am not sure that they are necessary, not to mention the side effects! I live in Long Island New York.
> 
> I have read some disturbing articles about these vaccines and the effects on pets, especially toy breeds. In addition, they say that these vaccines will not guarantee that they don't contract these diseases.....can anyone provide some guidance on these non core vaccines?
> 
> ...


Welcome and congratulations. I would go to read more at Dogs Naturally site and decide for yourself . This is a personal choice and there is lots of info there.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

with everything going on with Tillie we ended up getting pet insurance and the company and plan we got will covered titers! yay!  We've never done them before, BUT she is "due" for 2 shots right now ... insurance starts beginning of January, so I'll do that then.


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

TilliesMom said:


> with everything going on with Tillie we ended up getting pet insurance and the company and plan we got will covered titers! yay!  We've never done them before, BUT she is "due" for 2 shots right now ... insurance starts beginning of January, so I'll do that then.


Tammy,
May I ask which insurance you got? I have been thinking about getting it myself. Q is just seven months old, so no time like the present, right?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

we got VPI because they are somehow connected to my husbands work and they will take the $$ out of his paycheck just like our health insurance. I decided to go ahead and get the 'wellness' package with it too ... we'll see how much/if it is worth it this year.
It seems to be pretty good, at least from what I understand. After the $100 deductible, we 'should' get reimbursed 100% of any charges we encur...


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

TilliesMom said:


> we got VPI because they are somehow connected to my husbands work and they will take the $$ out of his paycheck just like our health insurance. I decided to go ahead and get the 'wellness' package with it too ... we'll see how much/if it is worth it this year.
> It seems to be pretty good, at least from what I understand. After the $100 deductible, we 'should' get reimbursed 100% of any charges we encur...


Haven't heard of that one. I get emails all the time about the one AKC endorses. I should probably look into it more because you just never know what could happen.
Last year, we had massive bills from when our Lhasa got sick with pancreatitis. It came on suddenly and he went to the emergency vet, was hospitalized, had surgery, hospitalized again, etc. He ended up crossing the bridge the week before Christmas , but the bill still needed to be paid. I am one of those who will pay and do whatever it takes if my lil' one gets sick.

ETA: Wow, just compared prices and the AKC plan is pricey! Will have to compare the two side by side and see how they both stack up.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ya, the plan we are getting seems very affordable, especially since we won't be paying a 'monthly bill' with it coming out of my husbands paycheck, we won't even miss the $$.
I read a bunch of reviews and most of them were very positive. Never thought we would have dog insurance... lol


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I want insurance too! I just asked my ex to give VIP to the sisters as a Christmas gift. I'm happy you guys got it for Tillie.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Hmmm...interesting. I was just looking at Brody's neuter bill and I noticed that he got his last set of shots at 4 months (in June of 2011) and they have him due for his next set of shots in 2014.


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

I have always been a minimalist for all my animals and I wish it was that easy to wait til pups are 16 weeks and have the option to wait that long. Most pups go to their new homes at 10 - 12 weeks of age which would leave them completely unprotected for another month. I think the concept makes a complete sense but most breeders don't keep their pups for that long as most puppy purchasers can barely wait for 10 - 12 weeks to take their new friends home.


----------

